# Folio Beastia



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

pink betta green plec​ pink cichlid blue convict fishcupper ton and magma​


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

theres more where this came from


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

pandora,hyposte,and argent


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

behold the snakers and the blue gourami(7 years old)


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

polaris and stardust and some wiered pleco who is probably a new species


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Love the first oscar shot. Looks like he is singing. La La La La Laaaaaaaaa. LOL


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i got that shot of him flaring.look at the betta closley i know its a wiered pic but you can see her pink scales.so what did you think of that convict and the citrenellum


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

lol awesome pics oscars the best and agree with fish_doc it does like he or she is singing !


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

its a male i was tryimg to breed the 2 but then i thought:"what would happen to the babies?" then i rememberd:"feeders hith hexamita and horrible pain and suffering."


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Just out of a matter of interest, where did you get those oscars? They look very familiar.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

one i got at walmart when he was 1/2 inches and the other petsmart why?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

The holes in your albino oscars head look similar to an old veteran I used to keep. LOl, well they all pretty much look the same don't they?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

yeah especially with that circle of orange scales on their tales


----------

